

React-Rocket-boilerplate: ReactJS, React Router, RefluxJS, Gulp, and Browserify - enkarta
https://github.com/jakemmarsh/react-rocket-boilerplate

======
itsbits
Thanks to this github repo...i recently used this boiler plate in one of the
projects...

